# ممكن حد يساعدني على dbs3900 cdma وكيفية ربط ومع شرح اجزاء



## wsm_1981 (8 أبريل 2011)

Product Name
Product Version
DBS3900 CDMA
V400R006C08


----------



## عبدالعظيم محمد (8 أبريل 2011)

هنالك موضوع مفتوح بواسطة -امير المحبة نفس موضوعك

خش و ستجد ما يسرك


----------



## مهندس ابراهيم اليو (12 يوليو 2011)

السلام عليكم-ممكن احد يساعدني بشرح عن cdma , dbs3900وعن نظام gsm ومزايا وعيوب كل واحد


----------

